# More ... > Beekeeper education >  Are BBKA/SBA exam results transferable?

## Neils

While I assume the answer is probably yes, I thought I'd make sure so I've sent off a query to the BBKA as I was a little curious as to whether if I upped sticks to the Mull of Kintyre (oh mists rolling in from...) tomorrow, would I have to start again?

----------


## Jimbo

Don't know about the exams but you will have to start learning again about keeping bees on the wet and windy west coast instead of mild balmy Bristol!

----------


## EmsE

I've been told that the papers we sit in Scotland are the same as the English ones so that there wouldn't be a problem.

----------


## Neils

Had a reply from someone who deals with education in the BBKA who suggests that there shouldn't be a problem (but can't guarantee it) and confirms that the module papers are the same.

----------

